# Habistat thermostat broken help



## corbin.james (Mar 24, 2011)

my habistat thermostat broke a few months ago it no longer regulates the heat it just keeps the heat lamp on at all times any one had this happen???


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

If you've had it less then 5 years they should be repairable under they're guarantee: Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists


----------



## corbin.james (Mar 24, 2011)

I cant find my receipt =( looks like ima have to fork out for a new one


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

corbin.james said:


> I cant find my receipt =( looks like ima have to fork out for a new one


Oh! They still might be able to help you out? Hopefully someone else on here who's had the same problem will post a reply - hope you get it sorted : victory:


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

i had this problem the other week! i didn't have my receipt either! just send it in with a note in whats wrong and they will fix it as long as u have the warranty! :2thumb: mine was sent back and got it the next day!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

PM peterf on here, he is Mr Habistat so will tell you what you need to do to get it fixed (think it costs £5).


----------



## corbin.james (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys!! how long would my CWD be ok for if i send it off??


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi James,
Its not working anyway so stick it in thepost to me and I'll repair it for you.
Euro Rep Ltd. The Cottage in the Wall, Dawley Road, Hayes UB3 1EF.
Before you do can you tell me what model of thermostat it is and what heater you are using? I am assuming a bulb?
Hope that helps
Pete


----------



## corbin.james (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea that sounds awesome i have a dimming thermostat do you need me to enclose anything else or just the thermo ??


----------

